# What is the meaning of conventioneer?



## burnelie (Mar 25, 2013)

someone who attends a convention???


----------



## MichaelLeonhardt (Mar 25, 2013)

Probably.


----------



## Teal (Mar 25, 2013)

You couldn't just take the title of the thread and run it through google?


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> You couldn't just take the title of the thread and run it through google?


Not necessarily, as the fandom may have it's own definition for it. But as far as I can assume, a conventioneer would be a convention attendee.


----------



## BRN (Mar 26, 2013)

Google SearchI'm Feeling Lucky

 [h=2][/h]


Search settings


Advanced search


Web History



About 304,000 results (0.34 seconds) 




Search Results



[h=3]conÂ·venÂ·tionÂ·eer  [/h]/kÉ™nËŒvenCHÉ™Ëˆni(É™)r/ 


Noun

A person attending a convention.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 26, 2013)

It's Dragoneer when he's at FA:U


----------

